# Absolutes Muss für Linux-Fans: Der Quellcode im Radio



## Der Held (5. Februar 2002)

Für alle die den Quellcode mal HÖREN wollen:

 http://radioqualia.va.com.au/freeradiolinux/  

Die Sendung dauert 14.253,43 Stunden oder 593,89 Tage, also bloss keine Sekunde verpassen, sonst weiss man später net mehr wo man is


----------

